# If a dog wore pants



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## 3DBMe (Apr 24, 2008)

Obviously the pants on the right because the other would get in the way of the sweater the dog is wearing. DUH!

Happy New Year Dan'um


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

OMG - that's hilarious!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

What about these donkeys in France.
They wear pj's
.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

A very interesting philosophical question. Good for a laugh too.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

In a hundred years with genetic engineering.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Bud_3 (Jan 18, 2015)

Lol!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/millions-of-prayers-go-out-to-dog-afflicted-with-ham-on-face_5684177ce4b06fa68881b2e8?utm_hp_ref=weird-news


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

squirrel


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

its seems an odd reason to debate


----------

